# AHHH is this is? *Update*



## QuintinsMommy

so I got this morning and to msg my mom and be like "no baby yet:("then I walked back over to my bed and gush...then i was like "what was that" and then i walked back over to my living room and had another big gush, now I'm leaking... did my water just break?


*Update!*

Quintin William was born yesterday at 1:42 pm. 8 pounds 15 oz! big boy! 21 inches long

my water broke, and I got to the hospital at 10:30 on Saturday. Didn't have any contractions till late that night, I got a pain killer then in the morning at 8 they gave me oxytocin(spelling) was in labour for 5 hours after that .:happydance: I pushed for 45 mins but seems like a million years i had the epidural.
I will share this little story with you
I was pushing and feeling pain when his head was coming down.
and I was sccreaming
me:"IT HURTS IT HURTS" 
Nurse: "What hurts? tell me where"
Me: " my downstairs! it hurts!"
:haha:
Mom: "is that what we are calling it?"

I got cut and have 4 stitches. 
i will update more when I can, I am so tired.
 



Attached Files:







QuintinW.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 130


----------



## pudgies

I don't know from experience but it sounds like it to me :D :hugs:!


----------



## Jas029

:happydance:OMG OMG OMG :happydance:​
I was just wondering if you were in labor yet!!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I'm just getting ready to go to the hospital , omg im so scared


----------



## Jas029

:hugs:
Good luck hun just remember, it's all worth it in the end!!! :kiss:

Soon Quintin will be in your arms! :happydance:


----------



## pudgies

:) Good luck with everything hun! 
Can't wait to hear that you've met your little man!
:hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

ahhh there is so much fluid lol Im running around my house getting everything I need! lol


----------



## pudgies

:) Aww how exciting!
No more waiting now for you, I hope everything goes just perfect misses!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

tell *becyboo* I'm sorry I went before her<333


----------



## AP

omfg BIG HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:hugs:

how exciting!!!!!!!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

omg, I'm honestly so scared .lol I'm waiting for my mom to come pick me up and to bring my dog to her house. and I'm like freaking out!


----------



## pudgies

:) Aww i can't speak from experience but I'm sure whatever happens now will be worth it to see your baby boy! The best of luck! :) x :hugs:


----------



## fruitcaz

Good Luk :) Let us know how you get on :) Xxx


----------



## annawrigley

*OMG!*
good luck hun!! aaaahhhh i cant believe it im so excited for you!
lmao becy wont be a happy bunny :bunny:

cant wait to see pics of quintin! :D
Xx​


----------



## QuintinsMommy

maybe she will go into labour today too


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Thts defianlty the waters hunni

Any pains yet. And have you rang the labour ward
xx


----------



## Love Bunny

eeek =D let us know how you get on :D xxxxxxx


----------



## BrEeZeY

yay!!!! OMG congrats!!! do u have a cell???


----------



## Ballerina

Congrats!!!! That is sooo exciting!! Can't wait to see pictures!!!! Good luck, I hope that everything goes well for you :) :) :) :hugs:


----------



## jenny_wren

:dance:

GOOD LUCK!!!

xx​


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

YAY! congratulations and good luck!!


----------



## lizardbreath

good luck youll do fine and just remember all the pain is 100% worth it in the end


----------



## Jadeyydoe

eeeeeeeeeeee good luck!! :D


----------



## leoniebabey

aw wow :) good luck 
x


----------



## msp_teen

OMG congrats hun!! Hopefully when you return, you'll be telling us about your experience and showing baby pics!


----------



## Genna

yay!! good luck hunni! :hugs:


----------



## KrisKitten

OMG
OMG
:yipee::yipee::yipee:
:happydance::dance::happydance:
GOOD LUCK!!!!!
Cant wait to c pics of bubba Quintin!! xxxxxx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

WOOOHOOO! :happydance: Congrats! :hugs:
I actually came on here wondering if I was going to see this post today.
Good luck! xxx


----------



## shelx

ahh chick thats soo exciting!!:happydance: congrats and good luck with the labour and birth! 39+1 like me :D xx


----------



## emilylynn18

:yipee:OMG YAY!!!!:yipee:
I'm so happy for you!!! I can't wait to see pics of little Quintin!!
Good luck hun! I'll be thinking about you.:hugs:


----------



## Kerrie-x

good luck x


----------



## sarah0108

omg omg omg! im SO excited for you :D :D :D
:happydance:

im actually sat here with a huge smile on my face... GOOD LUCK BABE!!! x


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Good luck!!

Don't forget to update us! Wanna see looooads of pics of LO

xxx


----------



## flutterbywing

Awwwww YAY, how exciting, good luck, can't wait to see pics


----------



## Charlotte23

Awesome. Congrats Preggo! I can't wait to hear all about it and see the photo of course :) xox


----------



## Strawberries

Good luck!


----------



## kimbobaloobob

:D i came on here thinking i would either see you jenni or becy posting saying this is it :D
good luck hun 
xxxx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Ooooooh! Good luck hunny! I'm so happy for you.... It's all going to be worth it! XD xxxx


----------



## KA92

omg sweetie this is it! take care cant wait to see piccies of him :) :flower:xxx


----------



## Panda_Ally

Good luck hun!!!


----------



## xforuiholdonx

EEEEKKK I feel so lost! Lol i havent been on for awhile due to the lack of internet and just caught this thread!!! EKKK Congrats hun, keep us posted!!!:D


----------



## kimmykinz_

OMG!!
congrats & goodluck!
:D


----------



## x-dannielle

OMG yayyyyyyyyyyyy!! Good luck! x


----------



## Charlotte23

I can't wait for photos! Do you reckon she is having the baby now? xox


----------



## chocaccino

Good luck
xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Good Luck Preggo, cant wait to see piccies of your little man.


----------



## agreeksmom

congrads hopes its fast and easy!!


----------



## Novbaby08

Congrats! Wishing you a quick and easy labor! :hugs:
btw Don't be scared, it really isn't THAT bad :)


----------



## lily123

Good luck babe :hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Anybody heard anything yet?


----------



## ashleyybabyy

good luck and congratulations


----------



## trashit

awww any updates? Good luck hunn i came on to see if either you or beccy boo had dropped! Aww were gonna see little Quintin soooon <3


----------



## MiissMuffet

exciting!! good luck!! :dance: 
And I'm sure becyboo won't mind lol
xx


----------



## tasha41

Totally it hun!! This is what happened to me too! 

Girls-- She didn't have a cell before, so we will probably get an update whenever she gets back home with Quentin :) Since she's not on I hope she's having a baby right now!! 

Can't wait to see pics... hope everything is going well!


----------



## kimbobaloobob

arghhhhhh i hate waiting for news
i hope everythings going ok for her...
baby quintin should be here by now :DDDDDD


----------



## pudgies

:D I know so excited!
I can't wait to hear the birth story and see the gorgeous pictures! :)


----------



## shocker

Awww yay!! :happydance: looking forward to your update! good luck :D


----------



## venusrockstar

Sounds like it! Good luck!


----------



## LovingYou

Good luck! <3


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Ok ok come back of the flipping hospital and show us the new little wiggly one :D


----------



## sarah0108

:D oohhh wonder if he's here yet?! cant wait for updates, hope shes doing okay x


----------



## KA92

dont think so

cmon preggoooooo!!! wanner knowww! :haha:


----------



## Jadeyydoe

he must be! 
its weird to think shes probs laying in a hospital bed hugging her lil man right now :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

updated.


----------



## lizardbreath

HUGE congrats hes soo cute ,


----------



## shocker

:D OMG CONGRATS!!! :happydance: hes gorgeous! :rofl: @ the downstairs comment!! woooo go you tho absoloutly handsome little man you got there :hugs:


----------



## flutterbywing

Congratulations hunni, he's beautiful


----------



## forevawishing

Yay congratulations


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Congrats! He's beautiful!
It still hurt even though you had the epidural?


----------



## Esque

Huge congratulations!! He's so gorgeous!


----------



## tasha41

Gorgeous baby boy!! Good job mommy!


----------



## etcetera

awwww! he's beautiful!!!


----------



## Ballerina

He is sooo precious!!!! You did so wonderful!!!! Enjoy him and get plenty of rest :) <3


----------



## Sheyy

Congrats! He's gorgeous :)


----------



## trashit

dayum i cant see anything on this stupidd phone!! Im sure hes gorgeous though :) congrats hun!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

thanks everyone!


----------



## TattiesMum

I can't see the picture but HUGE congrats Hon :happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Welcome to the world baby Quintin :D


----------



## pudgies

OMG :) he's gorgeous!


----------



## Jas029

Aww he's a handsome young man :winkwink:

Congrats and a big job well done, Rome! :hugs:


----------



## 05wilkesm

Awwwww congrats!!
hes gorgeouss! your so lucky!
xxxxx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

He's GORGEOUS! Congrats Mummy Rome XD xxxxx


----------



## Jellyt

Aww congrats! He's beautiful :)


----------



## Charlotte23

Aww congratulations, hes such a cutie xox


----------



## Alexandra91

He's gorgeous congratulations and well doneee :D x


----------



## Love Bunny

:hugs: he's beautiful hunny !!!!

bloody hell bet your glad you went early :rofl: xxxxxxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lol I'm glad he didn't have time to get any bigger


----------



## AP

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:baby: hes beeeeeeeautiful! 

Hope you're feeling ok ! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KrisKitten

OMG!
He is lovely :D
Welcome 2 the world Quintin! :hi:
:yipee:
xxxxxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Congrats 
and iv been told im having a big baby?! lol if i have a baby bigger then what you have i dont think ill be able to do it! 

sounds like you did well and hes a cutie!!
now its my turn i think im just unlucky by looks of things 

xx*


----------



## Mummy~L

Congrats he is gorgeous x


----------



## Mellie1988

Ahhhh congrats your litttle man is sooo cute :baby:
Enjoy him, they grow up sooooo fast!! 

x x x 
p.s love your bump pic in your avatar, so cute


----------



## shelx

congratulations hes soo gorgeous!!:happydance:

when hes napping u shud take the chance and have a nap too :hugs:


----------



## cherrybear91

Congratulations hun, he's lovely! Hope you're enjoying being a mummy! x


----------



## LittleAurora

congrats!!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

shelx said:


> congratulations hes soo gorgeous!!:happydance:
> 
> when hes napping u shud take the chance and have a nap too :hugs:

i have been trying, at 1st i found it hard to sleep at all because I was scared something would happen to him now im just trying to sleep whenever i can


----------



## Hannah :)

Yaaaaaaaaaay! His here :)
Congrats hun his lovely!

xxx


----------



## msp_teen

AWWWW Congratulations Preggo!!! He is adorable and big!! I am really horrified about labor pains and tearing in my womanly area. Is it all that bad?


----------



## stuffymuffy

He's adorable congrats!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Shireena__x

congratulations and celebrations....something something something something something :)) CONGRATS HES A BEAUT!!


----------



## hopeandpray

congrats, he's beautiful! ouch i hope you're not in too much pain!


----------



## annawrigley

awwwwwwwww wow! :D:D
well done rome hes so gorgeous
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cabaretmum2b

Oh wow :) He's so GORGEOUS!!! Well done hun :) xxx


----------



## sarah0108

HUGE congrats hunny!!!! x


----------



## fruitcaz

Congrattulations :D What a cutie :D xxx


----------



## x-dannielle

aww congrats :D x


----------



## rockys-mumma

Yaaay congrats :D xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

heres another one:cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Quintinw.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## xcmjstaax

Congratulations!!!!

Glad all is well, Quintin is gorgeous! =]


----------



## pudgies

PreggoEggo said:


> heres another one:cloud9::cloud9:

Awww:cloud9:


----------



## rubixcyoob.

awww congrats on such a lovely little boy :) xxx


----------



## leoniebabey

Aww Congrats he is gorgeous !
xx


----------



## KA92

gorgeous little man

congrats hunnie! :)
xx


----------



## dizzy65

awe congrats


----------



## kimbobaloobob

Ahhhh how cute is he :D and hes got eyebrows... i love eyebrows on newborns (don't ask).
well dont though rome i bet your so proud
xxxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

thank you so much everyone,
he is just wonderful.
I'm finding it hard to find sleep, I'm still staying at my moms but going back to my apartment tomorrow.


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Ah babe, he's gorgeous! So proud of you <3 xx


----------



## annawrigley

kimbobaloobob said:


> i love eyebrows on newborns (don't ask)

:rofl: pardon? xx


----------



## Tasha

Congratulations x


----------



## kimbobaloobob

annawrigley said:


> kimbobaloobob said:
> 
> 
> i love eyebrows on newborns (don't ask)
> 
> :rofl: pardon? xxClick to expand...

lol its something you dont see very often... there normally bald above the eye.... my LO has really small ginger ones lol


----------



## KrisKitten

lol that reminds me of what my mum said when tommy was cuple weeks old. He was born with very pale eyelashes u could barely see.
Me : you can see his eyelashes now!
Mum: Oooh Where?!
:dohh: :rofl: xxxx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

pmsl....


----------



## hshucksmith

:happydance:


congratulations!


----------



## ~RedLily~

aww hes gorgeous...congrats!


----------

